# my maltese has a lot of pain Vet said IVDD?



## misstia (Nov 11, 2010)

My Maltese was diagnosed with IVDD 5 months ago. She has had three episodes since then and this time seems worse. Tia is lame and is in a lot of pain. She is on meds for the pain and inflammation since Friday and she seems the same today. She arch her back, she does not want to walk around and go potty outside, she seats and looks at me and when she finally decide to go her walk is shaky and now she seems to skip on one of her front legs, at night I hear her yaps when she moves around. On Friday when I went to the Orthopedic DR, he took x ray and blood work and everything came back ok. He seems to think that if she had IVDD, it should not happened this many times within a few months, and that was the reasons for the x ray and blood work. I don’t know what to think anymore, she has been in her crate since Thursday, when she sees me she wags her tail and when I pick her up she yaps. My vet wants Tia to see a neurologist and I may have to take her to the University of Florida but they are so expensive...I have done a lot of reading on this disease and they talk about surgery. I will cross that bridge when I get there, right now I am wondering if the vet's diagnose is correct!
Anybody knows about IVDD? Tia is only 6 years old and she does jump on and off the couches but nothing else ever happened, she never fell etc...
Help please?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i have no info about ivdd , so i cant help u there , but i will put ur tia in my prayers , hoping u find what is making her sick and she gets better soon.


----------



## misstia (Nov 11, 2010)

Intervertebral Disk (Ruptured Disk) Disease in Dogs

IVDD is intervertebral disc desease :-(


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh poor baby . i know some of the more knowledgeable members will jump in n give u suggestions .


----------



## misstia (Nov 11, 2010)

that would be great, thank you!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here is a thread with alot of info that might help

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...9253-10yo-girl-not-feeling-well-symptoms.html


----------



## misstia (Nov 11, 2010)

wow, souinds just like what Tia is going thru right now. I guess MRI would be the next thing for us?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

misstia said:


> wow, souinds just like what Tia is going thru right now. I guess MRI would be the next thing for us?


i thought that might be helpful. You may want to ask about consulting a neurologist at this point


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh poor little thing!


----------



## misstia (Nov 11, 2010)

do you know what the chances are for full recovery if surgery is done on rupture discs? what are the chances of this happening again after surgery? Tia is a bit better today but she is leaking her front leg and she had a big chunk of madded hair on her neck, I had to cut it, it was bad..she did that today when I was not looking, shenever use to do that. I wonder if she is bored?


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I'd take her on up to UF. It's one of the best vet schools in the country. And because it is a school, everybody is more up to date on treatments, and may not be as expensive as you think.


----------



## misstia (Nov 11, 2010)

spookiesmom said:


> I'd take her on up to UF. It's one of the best vet schools in the country. And because it is a school, everybody is more up to date on treatments, and may not be as expensive as you think.


 
That will be my next step if Tia is not better by Thursday, I have been there before my my Weimareiner and they are very expensive but they are good!

Thank you.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your precious Tia...:grouphug:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

misstia said:


> That will be my next step if Tia is not better by Thursday, I have been there before my my Weimareiner and they are very expensive but they are good!
> 
> Thank you.


Your Tia is beautiful. I hope she is better soon. Poor baby. You may save money by going to UF once rather than your local vet many times and then have to go to specialist anyway. Good luck. Keep us posted on your sweet baby.


----------



## misstia (Nov 11, 2010)

Tia is better today, she moves around better :aktion033:and does not seem in so much pain, the meds are working. She is still in her crate and will be till next week or so. Once she is out of that crate I will have to work with her about jumping on and off the couch, no more of that!
She is chewing her hair pretty bad still, I dont know why, she never did that before, I had to cut off more hair off her neck today and she is chewing that one leg, her neck seems red/raw too. 
Tia, my little angel, she is such a wonderful little dog, when we got her I did not realize how lovely this breed of dogs really is, they are true lap dog! :thumbsup:
I also have a doberman, a weimareiner and a bengal cat and they are all good animals in the house and they keep me busy!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i hope tia feels completely betetr really soon , she is a beauty , i would be concerned with her chewing on herself , might be an allergic reaction to something if she has never done this ? i would run it by the vet , will keep tia in my prayers as well .


----------

